
Gmail Redesign Concept - nreece
https://www.behance.net/gallery/Gmail-Redesign-Concept/14412073?
======
sdrothrock
The initial screenshots of the redesign really turned me off -- I'm not sure
why they were presented in the least-flattering orientation (portrait). It's
really inconvenient to have the main content (the e-mail itself) relegated to
less than 50% of the actual screen.

